# Two year hip/health guarentee? NUVET plus?



## Nickpo88 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello everyone! I need some insight. I am going to pick up my first GSD puppy next weekend. I have the choice of signing a two year hip/health guarentee. The guarentee requires:
1) Puppy needs to have a well puppy vet check appointment set up within 3-4 days of puppy pick up. 
2) No foods/treats fed containing corn, wheat or soy. We recommend 5 star rated foods by the Aafco Dog Food Advisor Five Star Dry Dog Foods | Dog Food Advisor
3) No early spay/neuter before at least 14 months – 2 years of age so puppy can mature correctly and be healthier 
5) We also require the use of Nu Vet Plus ( This is an awesome product that works ! )

Does any one know anything about NUVET? Does anyone believe signing a hip/health contract is necessary?

Thanks!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

What does the guarantee give you - replacement puppy or money? How severe the condition is required to make a claim? 

What if you want to feed raw? I have no personal experience with that product. What if you want to give something else such as glucosamine/MSM?


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Nickpo88 said:


> Hello everyone! I need some insight. I am going to pick up my first GSD puppy next weekend. I have the choice of signing a two year hip/health guarentee. The guarentee requires:
> 1) Puppy needs to have a well puppy vet check appointment set up within 3-4 days of puppy pick up.
> 2) No foods/treats fed containing corn, wheat or soy. We recommend 5 star rated foods by the Aafco Dog Food Advisor Five Star Dry Dog Foods | Dog Food Advisor
> 3) No early spay/neuter before at least 14 months – 2 years of age so puppy can mature correctly and be healthier
> ...


NuVet is a very popular product with a lot of BYBs and greeders. They get a commission for every purchase you make. It's no better and no worse than any other vitamin supplement, from what I have seen about it. I'd be leery of any breeder that requires me to give a specific supplement in order to guarantee a puppy. I'd rather they rely on actually health testing and knowing their lines.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I saw that on one very good breeder's site from FL. Requiring the product has nothing to do with the quality of breeder. I've met a couple of her dogs and really liked them both. In fact, this breeder used to be a mod on this board.

However, I am not going to sign a contract stating I have to use a specific product, or food, to guarantee the puppies health or the contract is void. I find that ridiculous. If the guarantee is important to you, then keep looking. If not, then buy the puppy.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

First...its not a GUARANTEE...its a WARRANTY.

And the biggest question is what jocoyn brought up...what do you get?

Many of these types of "guarantees" require the return of the HD dog. So after 2 years, if its found your dog has HD, they want you to give them the dog, and they will give you a puppy. I don't know many people that would do that. Some breeders will offer another dog without the return of the first one, well that isn't always possible either if you're not able to give another dog a home, or have the time to deal with a new puppy at that point. I guess the best one would be if they would refund you the money, but I've never heard of any breeder doing that unless the dog comes down with the HD within 6 months and even then its usually because they're just being good human beings rather than honoring some contract.


----------



## Nickpo88 (Mar 26, 2013)

The contract covers any genetic/congenital/hip issues within two years. They allow me to keep my current dog but recieve another half off. I do have the option to opt out the contract and raise the puppy as I would like.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

omg are my the only one who thinks that's awful? 

"They allow me to keep my current dog but recieve another half off."


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't think that is uncommon so I don't think it's horrible.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I guess the breeders I looked at give you all the money back or another dog. Not another dog who can have the same problem. I don't know I wouldn't want another dog at half price from the same breeder if my dog was having genetic issues. What if you don't want 2 dogs???


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So if your dog winds up dysplastic are you going to WANT to take on a second dog? 

Sounds like a lot of contraints to get a discount on puppy number 2.

I like what my contract said. "Don't neuter before 2, full refund if less than Fair on OFA. You keep the dog..No puppy because how can I guarantee I will have what you need then?" no constraints. Honestly, I know how far my breeder has gone to prevent health issues, know this is not a money making venture, and would not take her up on the warranty anyway if that was the case.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

jocoyn said:


> So if your dog winds up dysplastic are you going to WANT to take on a second dog?
> 
> Sounds like a lot of contraints to get a discount on puppy number 2.
> 
> I like what my contract said. "Don't neuter before 2, full refund if less than Fair on OFA. You keep the dog..No puppy because how can I guarantee I will have what you need then?" no constraints. Honestly, I know how far my breeder has gone to prevent health issues, know this is not a money making venture, and would not take her up on the warranty anyway if that was the case.


Not only that but how are they going to know what you feed or dont feed? How do they want you to proof it? Sending in monthly receipts? Home checks? I think it is ridiculous...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I agree, Nancy. I know I would not want a second dog and I'd rather have the money back to put into any possible health care. 

Personally, I would not get a puppy from this person if this is the only way they warranty their breedings. Genetics play a huge role in health and no supplement or food is going to change that.

But what you really need to look at more than the contract is the breeding itself. Do you have the names of the sire/dam? There are a few people on here that could give you insight into the dogs and what they may produce.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> Not only that but how are they going to know what you feed or dont feed? How do they want you to proof it? Sending in monthly receipts? Home checks? I think it is ridiculous...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Big Brother is ALWAYS watching.... aranoid:


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> Big Brother is ALWAYS watching.... aranoid:


No kidding. I think warranties like that are pointless.
Not going to keep two years of receipts for a breeder because of a warranty...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nickpo88 (Mar 26, 2013)

The website provides the pedigree background of all GSDs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Can I ask what breeder this is? I sent a PM. You can answer me there.


----------

